# Best of luck boys....



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Just wanted to say a found farewell and wish lovin life and fish2win best of luck and safe travels as they head up to compete at the Midwest Open Ice Fishing Tourney this upcoming Sunday in Michigan. Play it safe and I know you guys will give it the ole college try to bring home the championship to Ohio! Best of luck and send some pics!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

If anyone can do it it’s those two! Go get em boys!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Rooting for the Buckeye Boys too... go get'em


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! This wouldn't be possible without Erie rider and kpi's help. These guys hooked us up big time with the sled and trailer. We'll keep ya updated as the week goes on. Thanks again.
F2W


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> Thanks guys!!! This wouldn't be possible without Erie rider and kpi's help. These guys hooked us up big time with the sled and trailer. We'll keep ya updated as the week goes on. Thanks again.
> F2W


We do have some stand up people here on OGF. That is awesome that Erie Rider and KPI came through in the clutch. I hope you guys put the smack down on them boys from up North. Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wondering how a ice tournament works? Combined weight of any panfish... species specific weights... or a pike category too?
Either way good luck to you guys! OH-!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Good luck again boys! If I didn't have a girlfriend in New York I would be prefishing with u boys!!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Go get em guys. I have faith in you!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

buckzye11 said:


> Wondering how a ice tournament works? Combined weight of any panfish... species specific weights... or a pike category too?
> Either way good luck to you guys! OH-!


I think it is 8 to 10 fish panfish totally weight


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Best 8 crappie, best 8 gills, 5 hours to fish, $20,000 first prize.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Fish2Win said:


> Thanks guys!!! This wouldn't be possible without Erie rider and kpi's help. These guys hooked us up big time with the sled and trailer. We'll keep ya updated as the week goes on. Thanks again.
> F2W


No worries on any of that just helping some good dudes out!... Just keep that ice drilling maniac Mark in check with that auger of his! Last time I fished with him I thought he was going to drill enough holes so we were floating on a circle in the middle of the lake! Again best of luck and stay safe!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> Best 8 crappie, best 8 gills, 5 hours to fish, $20,000 first prize.


Dang, that’s a heck of a prize!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Agreed good luck guys


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

F2W only let me drill 50 holes today. WTH I was just warming up.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

lovin life said:


> F2W only let me drill 50 holes today. WTH I was just warming up.


Top secret spots don't want to drill to much!!! Lil


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

That's why why you drill 50 holes two to fish out of and 48 decoy holes.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Steelhauler said:


> Good luck guys!


BuckIfan09 and I are entered too team 137


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Better save a few .....good luck Sean


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

revpilot said:


> Better save a few .....good luck Sean




Rev that pig and others were caught on your rod you built for me!! That thing is kicking butt out here! It was on the orange fiberglass rod. Thanks again!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Steelhauler said:


> Good luck guys!





Fish2Win said:


> I
> View attachment 253975


Nice crap nice to have limits!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.valleynewslive.com/conte...s-to-draw-thousands-of-anglers-471418054.html


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

First I want to thank Erie Rider and KPI again for hooking us up with the sled and trailer. We would of been dead in the water without you guys. Anytime you guys wanna ditch those Erie sissy walleye and man fish for gills and crappie we would more then happy to take you out. Now for tournament! I didn't go as planned lol we found 1lb crappies the days before but couldn't stay on them on tournament day. We were 20 places from the end of the line so spots got taken quickly but oh well it's tournament fishing. We ended 41 out of 150 and it's still eating away at me. Thanks guys
F2W


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck fellas


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol a little late ray!!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

It was nice to meet you guys already thinking of new setups for next year.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

It was great meeting you guys up there. If ya ever need help let me know.


----------

